# The story of my Crapbox 360



## VÃ¶lf (Sep 9, 2009)

Just to warn all you may find this to be a rant, but the gamers are the only ones that would care as far as I can tell. So, take a seat and grab some popcorn, and listen as I tell you my long yet trimmed story of why I want to destroy Microsoft, to put it mildly.

Well, once upon a time, before the partial (1 section) red ring on 360 became a well known error, I got it. I kept seeing a partial red ring and an error message @ start-up (It was E-68, which had significance as I later came to find out.) So I called it in, and sent my 360 off to repair. "Yay me, I fixed the red ring!" I thought. Um... no. It came back, and soon I experienced it again.  I send it in yet again, think it's fixed when it comes back, but I get it again. 3rd time I send it in and get it back. I play for about a month, then suddenly my hard drive, which had been working fine the day before, is now described as UNFORMATTED. For those who don't know, all my hard earned game data was gone in the literal blink of an eye. I won't lie... I cried. It was something that sucked beyond what most ppl could believe. Sent it in to figure out why that happened, and I was told it got fixed. I was rembursed with a controller. Woo-hoo. Then I managed to get the full red ring, and I sent in the box again. By now I have my own personal rep helping me; Marion was her name, very nice lady and quite helpful... b/c I have had so many repairs. Well I got a refurbished Xbox back, and had the partial ring again. 1 more fix, and I thought we were done.

Months passed. I gradually saw more and more of the partial red ring. I decided to call them again one day. Go thru the auto-message BS when u first call. Finally I get to the repair I want to make, the thing tells me to go online again and again. I gave up and emailed them. Got an auto-response, and I replied saying that the stuff in the auto response didn't work. I GOT THE SAME AUTO-RESPONSE BACK, TELLING ME THE SAME S%&#! So I call. I get told to go online again. and again. and again. and again. Finally I say "Hey sexy" to the automated female voice just to be stupid... The reply:

"Please wait a moment while we connect you with a service rep." So, what happened there? IDK... anyway, I talk to sum Indun laddy hoo kan't speek gooder engrish und shee kant understande mee eether. I Geet tolded me hard drive wasn't working right and it needed to be replaced. Oh joy. So she says something that sounds like: "I'm sending you a shipping label. u need own box" So I say ok. It was supposed to take 2-3 weeks to arrive. It was a month and a week later, today, as a matter of fact, that I go to play my 360 only to find, once again, with all new data, that my HD is UNFORMATTED. I swore I wouldn't let it happen again, but it did anyway. Those douchebags never sent shipping label, and I'm trying to call them again now. Earlier, there were mostly americans I talked to. Now they are all a bunch of incapable indians who can't even work the cpu's properly. Oh, and did I mention they think there was no record of my purchasing an extended warranty for $32? NOW IT COSTS $99! WHAT BULL! I want to file a lawsuit for customer neglect if that's even a real reason. Ah who cares; I need their money. 

Point, I lost Everything; TWICE. Microsoft is incapable of effective communication. They're sending ANOTHER BOX AND THIS WILL BE THE 8TH CONSOLE REPAIR.

I'm sick to my stomach with this company. but I can't do a damn thing. Telling you all is as good as it gets. I can't afford to sue. I ain't killing anybody. Hooray for America and our way of life. D`:


----------



## Darkwing (Sep 9, 2009)

Switch to PC, now.


----------



## VÃ¶lf (Sep 9, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Switch to PC, now.




Used to, but I have very few friends on PC... and no access to ninja Gaiden 2, which I now respect and want to play again after this whole run I've been thru.


----------



## Darkwing (Sep 9, 2009)

VÃ¶lf said:


> Used to, but I have very few friends on PC... and no access to ninja Gaiden 2, which I now respect and want to play again after this whole run I've been thru.



Meh, well PS3 definitely isn't better than the Xbox (Aside from the system issues, of course.), so you don't have too many options there.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 9, 2009)

And thats why Xbox 360 always sucked, still sucks, and will always suck ^^.  Never trust Microsoft, go with a Wii instead, so much better!


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Sep 9, 2009)

Aaaaand that just about sums up why I sold my 360 and bought PC upgrades.

Three red rings in about a year. I didn't have the same problem you did - Microsoft was very helpful with repairing and returning my console. I never had to wait longer than two weeks maximum. But still, I didn't want to keep something that would keep shitting itself on me. So I sold it and all the games I had for like 400$ to some dumb black guy on Craigslist.


----------



## Bokracroc (Sep 10, 2009)

Bwahahaha.
I bought a semi Red Ring'ed 360 with a dicky disc drive from my mate for $60 complete with the 60GB HDD quarter full of unlocked Arcade games.
Still under Red Ring warranty, I sent it in for free repairs and postage (Got the shipping label in an email and you print it yourself). Got it back in a few weeks with 1 month free Gold.
Haven't had a problem with it since I got it back (Just over a year ago).


----------



## CryoScales (Sep 10, 2009)

Wow. Somehow I am still surprised ive kept my 360 running without any problems for 2 years


----------



## Bokracroc (Sep 10, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Wow. Somehow I am still surprised ive kept my 360 running without any problems for 2 years


New models are actually quite decent. A lot of problems these days are from people 'mistreating' them. It can still Over-heat/Red-ring if you don't put it in a decent spot but people still insist on shoving it between small gaps and standing it upright.


----------



## Ilayas (Sep 10, 2009)

Bokracroc said:


> New models are actually quite decent. A lot of problems these days are from people 'mistreating' them. It can still Over-heat/Red-ring if you don't put it in a decent spot but people still insist on shoving it between small gaps and standing it upright.



Well the newer models don't red ring much any more but they have a new error.  It's called the open tray error.  Basically when you put game/movie/whatever in the x-box won't read it and just says it has an open tray.  

I've gone through 4 360s 2 were lost to red rings and the 1 to open tray error we'll see how long this one lasts.  

I'll probably get a ps3 as they have lowered the price and I could use a blue ray player I suppose. But if the 360 would just work properly it'd be a much better system then the ps3.  O well I guess we can't have everything..........


----------



## Lasair (Sep 10, 2009)

Ill tell you right now sony are so much better when it comes to customer relations.
My PS3 (origonal 60gb) went Yellow Light Of Death about 4 months ago.
It had just gone passed its warentee.
But i contacted Sony, spoke to a very kind customer rep (with perfect english) and was told my GPU had most likely failed and it would need to be replaced.
They sent out a courier to collect it free of charge, took it had it refurbished to good as new, and i had it back in 48hrs.
Now, it cost me 90euro, but i got a 1 year extended warrentee for that so the repair was about 60 euro.
not bad all things considered, Sony do know how to treat one of their users thats for sure.

i do agree if M$ bothered to actually give a damn about making 360 actually work, it would be at least on par mayb even better than the PS3 as a gaming console.


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 10, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> And thats why Xbox 360 always sucked, still sucks, and will always suck ^^.  Never trust Microsoft, go with a Wii instead, so much better!



you cant just say that as a fact 
in my opinion the wii sucks. i have one but the last time i played on it was around april. its lineup of games sucks hard, the PS3 and the 360 got the better games there. the console itself might be ok but that doesnt help if the console gets no first- and thirdparty support. right now nintendo is just printing money with it. no pricedrop, a lineup of relatively boring new games and after 3 years they finally managed to fix the controller with motion plus...

@topic: wow, im sorry to hear that... that blows VERY badly 
i didnt have any problems with my 360 yet, i hope i never will... it crashed a few times but thats a problem with all consoles i guess^^


----------



## Lasair (Sep 10, 2009)

No peice of hardware is 100% perfect.
Something can always go wrong

In ireland we have a saying

'''If anything can go wrong, it will at the worst possible moment''
its Murphy's Law

Case in point, my PS3 YOLD'd while in the middle of a full 4 player Rockband session with my friends, right before we were all about to 100% FBC Hysteria *grr*


----------



## CinnamonApples (Sep 10, 2009)

Xbox360 sucks.
Wii sucks.
PlayStation 3 sucks.

As far as gaming goes, PC's the way to go.


----------



## Zweihander (Sep 10, 2009)

That sucks. Mine gave up the ghost right when NG2 was released. Never touched it again after the monkeys at MS fixed it. PC is the way to go.


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Sep 10, 2009)

I only Red Ringed once, other then that it been fine for years.


----------



## Zing (Sep 10, 2009)

I've had my 360 since shortly after launch and it's crashed like... 3 to 5 times.. No red rings.. The games just froze. And I've had the same problem on PS2, Gamecube, and as far back as N64 and even SNES.. So, that's not really of any significance..

I've had more problems with my PC and Wii... PC is always having hardware and driver conflicts with games, and multiplayer hosting is a PAIN.. And I've had my Wii for a not quite 2 years and had to send it in for repairs twice.. Once because the graphics chipset was defective, and once because of disc read errors.

While I sympathize with other peoples problems with the 360, I don't think Microsoft is "evil", because frankly I've never had any trouble, and neither has a lot of other people I know. =/


----------



## Darkwing (Sep 10, 2009)

CinnamonApples said:


> As far as gaming goes, PC's the way to go.



Yeah!

*Knuckle punches*


----------



## blackfuredfox (Sep 10, 2009)

yeah, i hope mine dosnet do that, i literally just got it back.
*hugs 360*


----------



## lilEmber (Sep 10, 2009)

8th console repair? I doubt it.
Thinking about suing a company because they're trying to repair their faulty product? Bad idea.
Not having to pay a penny, but having to wait for your console to come back is lame I know, but it's not that hard. I mean, if you're upset over not having your console I can understand, but it's not costing you a cent and you'll get it fixed eventually. the whole "I'm sick of the company and won't buy from them again" act is kinda lame, seeing as you're really upset about not having their product -right now-; if you never bought it would you be upset because you didn't have it then as well?


----------



## CinnamonApples (Sep 10, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Yeah!
> 
> *Knuckle punches*



Ouch. :cry:
*cough*


----------



## Cravic (Sep 11, 2009)

Guess i've been lucky with my 360 after hearing that horror story. Never had any red rings or open trays. Only issue i have ever experienced is the system freezing on some games because of graphics overload. Force Unleashed was notorious for that with my console. The corporations make so many models i guess it becomes ht or miss with getting one that works properly for long periods. Nothing is made like the original NES ... more then ten years before it started to crap out, but 8 bit systems were much less complicated.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 11, 2009)

Personally, I would have given up after the 5th repair.  Hell even after the third repair.

Also only one 360 RROD, but that was our fault.  We had it in an enclosed cabinet and it overheated badly.  The one we have now is now in an open space on top of the cabinet and has an intercooler attached to it.  It's a noisy thing, but it works fine.  XD

PS3 is a bit more reliable.  Got it January of '07.  Haven't had problems with it so far.  Hate its controllers.  Things like to go screwy and quit responding for a few seconds before working properly again.

The Wii is just collecting dust.  |3


----------



## Lasair (Sep 11, 2009)

hmm i would like the dualshock 3 to be a bit more weighty than its is, but i cant say its not reponsive or in anyway bad.

though i am getting a 'squeak' from the right analog stick. which is getting on my nerves now.


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 11, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Personally, I would have given up after the 5th repair.  Hell even after the third repair.
> 
> Also only one 360 RROD, but that was our fault.  We had it in an enclosed cabinet and it overheated badly.  The one we have now is now in an open space on top of the cabinet and has an intercooler attached to it.  It's a noisy thing, but it works fine.  XD
> 
> ...



yeah, the 360 needs a lot of space^^ almost like its pouting if you place something besides it because its not the center of attention anymore XD and like a small child it stops working after that 
it also doesnt like it if you put it horizontally on the carpet! not good...
my 360 has a lot of space, i hope i wont have any problems =/

and its true, the PS3 is pretty reliable. only the drive seems to be a little fragile. but im not surprised by that, its new technology and its a mechanical part, so some issues are bound to be there.
but i dont like the controller either... i didnt like the original playstation controller and it was kind of a pity that they never changed the design. its not very ergonomic, the sticks are positioned pretty badly and its just way too light... people also seem to have problems with the shoulder buttons.
i had a thirdparty controller for my PSX and i loved that one^^ it was big, heavy, very ergonomic, had a turbo function and, most importantly, it was cheap without being garbage :3

and about my wii... yeah, its pretty dusty  i dont even know what was the last game i played >.>


----------



## CryoScales (Sep 11, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> i had a thirdparty controller for my PSX and i loved that one^^ it was big, heavy, very ergonomic, had a turbo function and, most importantly, it was cheap without being garbage :3



If you don't like the PS3 controller you can just buy a hub to connect the PS2 controller to the PS3


----------



## buttjuice joe (Sep 11, 2009)

My 360 got the partial red ring and error code, so i googled it and it turns out you just need to pop the hard drive off and put it back on. Then when it finally red ringed for real i sent it in and got it back 1 week later, even though they said 2-3 weeks, and they gave me 1 free month of Xbox live


----------



## Iakesen (Sep 11, 2009)

I got a 2008 model, and I haven't had a single problem. It's set in horizontally in a wide open space.


----------



## VÃ¶lf (Sep 12, 2009)

well I got a box to send it in now, but it'll just be the same thing all over again when it comes back. First they said it was the HD, now they tell me "oh, it's the console." 

it's horizontal in a pretty fairly enclosed cabinet w/ an intercooler. I can't put it anywhere else the way my house is  

I would not sue b/c of the 8th repair; instead b/c of the numerous emails I sent and replied to that got the exact same response that didn't work. It would be because all they do on the phone is tell you to go online, and all they do online is tell you to go on the phone. And they aren't exactly trying to repair it if they "put in" for a repair and I never get any kind of label or box to ship it. If a guy can successfully sue McDonald's for spilling coffee in his own lap, surely I could get somewhere with that, I would think 

The Wii gets use, but not nearly as much. Mostly just brawl and retro N64 games I bought. 

Ah well; it is what it is. I'm just really pissed that I lost all my data *AGAIN* I had some stuff saved on the MU, but it was a few months old. At least it's there though, I guess. Better than completely starting over like I did the first time.


----------



## Ash (Sep 13, 2009)

*Down With Microsoft!!!1!*

I completely agree with you, and share your pain. 

My Xbox 360 Elite just recently got the E-74 error message. But im scared they're just going to send me another xbox that has been tainted by the red rings of failure.

My answer: Make better smexboxez or gtfo!


----------



## Runefox (Sep 13, 2009)

Hooray for Canada, where they can't (or don't) send you back refurbished units! =D

I haven't had not one single problem with my early-model 360 Elite. Microsoft has a high failure rate, but I think you're either blowing it out of proportion or are one of the unlucky ones who always get the bad ones.


----------



## CryoScales (Sep 13, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Hooray for Canada, where they can't (or don't) send you back refurbished units! =D



I don't actually care if I get RROD. I am probably just going to get the same guy who modded my PS2 to fix it (he actually both mods consoles and fixes them). Either that or get an Elite and get a 120 Gig harddrive (Has 3 gigs remaining out of 20)


----------



## Holsety (Sep 13, 2009)

I only got RROD'd once, never had any problems since then...

Yay I'm lucky?


----------



## CryoScales (Sep 13, 2009)

Holsety said:


> I only got RROD'd once, never had any problems since then...
> 
> Yay I'm lucky?



Well compared to most, yeah you are


----------



## TDK (Sep 13, 2009)

Hearing all of these horror stories makes me paranoid about my own system. 
>.>
<.<
V.V

*Xbox 360 gets RROD*

NOOOOOOO!


----------



## CryoScales (Sep 13, 2009)

Motor Mouth said:


> Hearing all of these horror stories makes me paranoid about my own system.



Pretty much, just treat your system like it's the best piece of hardware in your living room, keep it horizontal and away from anything and it should be fine


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (Sep 14, 2009)

And see? This is why i stick to my Gamecube.  The Wiis an ugly piece of machinery, the XBox doesnt work half the time, and the PS3........... the PS3...... I dunno bout the PS3, but I dont want it anyways 

Personally, after the 3rd repair, you shoulda taken your Xbox360 out for some baseball and traffic practice.  And then Switched to the Old XBOX, which doesnt Red Ring on you.


----------



## CryoScales (Sep 14, 2009)

Kitsune Dzelda said:


> Personally, after the 3rd repair, you shoulda taken your Xbox360 out for some baseball and traffic practice.  And then Switched to the Old XBOX, which doesnt Red Ring on you.



You can't play Halo 3 or Mass Effect on an old Xbox...


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (Sep 14, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> You can't play Halo 3 or Mass Effect on an old Xbox...


 
You cant play Halo 3 and Mass Effect on a Dead XBox360 either


----------



## CryoScales (Sep 14, 2009)

Kitsune Dzelda said:


> You cant play Halo 3 and Mass Effect on a Dead XBox360 either



Depends on the xbox. Not all 360's die


----------



## DragonRift (Sep 14, 2009)

Kitsune Dzelda said:


> You cant play Halo 3 and Mass Effect on a Dead XBox360 either



Of course, because the failure rate of XBOX 360's was misprinted in articles...  It's supposed to be "100%" right?  Yeah, most folks suffered at least one RRoD (which MS kindly replaces for FREE) but there are quite a few of those folks have yet to have it happen a second time.  And I know for a fact that people are completely over-exaggerating when they claim they've had it "six or seven times"...  Â¬_Â¬  I call bullshit.  Either that, or you're the unluckiest person alive.

I've only red-ringed once, and it's been over two years since.  Had plenty of fun with *Halo 3* and *Mass Effect*.  

Also.... believe it or not, there are some people who've had their 360s since the day of launch nearly four years ago who've yet to have a single issue.  Imagine that.

This thread is the perfect example of why fanboyism has never changed since internet forums started in the early 90s.  You have every PC elitist in here claiming how they're better than everyone because they haven't "fallen for the evils of Microsoft or Sony"...  Give me a fucking break.  PCs go "KABOOM!" all the time, and replacing/upgrading parts aren't cheap either.  No machine is immortal.

It's one thing to hail PC gaming as your favorite, for that's perfectly cool.  Everyone has the right to have a favorite.  But the majority (yes MAJORITY) of folks who side with one format tend to lash out at everything else, while nitpicking and scraping up every single negative detail in order to belittle and insult anyone willing  to defend an opposing console.

"Crapbox360"... "GayStation 3"... "Nintendo Weenie"...  There are so many out there, I've lost count.


----------



## CryoScales (Sep 14, 2009)

DragonRift said:


> Also.... believe it or not, there are some people who've had their 360s since the day of launch nearly four years ago who've yet to have a single issue.  Imagine that.
> 
> This thread is the perfect example of why fanboyism has never changed since internet forums started in the early 90s.  You have every PC elitist in here claiming how they're better than everyone because they haven't "fallen for the evils of Microsoft or Sony"...  Give me a fucking break.  PCs go "KABOOM!" all the time, and replacing/upgrading parts aren't cheap either.  No machine is immortal.
> 
> It's one thing to hail PC gaming as your favorite, for that's perfectly cool.  Everyone has the right to have a favorite.  But the majority (yes MAJORITY) of folks who side with one format tend to lash out at everything else, while nitpicking and scraping up every single negative detail in order to belittle and insult anyone willing  to defend an opposing console.



Ive had my 360 for almost 2 years. The only problems I have seen are infrequent freezing (every other month or so a game freezes). 

I have to agree with your post. A pc is more a rich man's console. If you have enough money to upgrade it every few years then good on you. I would prefer purchasing a console for 400 like 2 years after it comes out and have it last for 6-10 years then upgrading my PC for 100-200 dollars every two years. 

I can see the strengths PC's have. But I just like the convenience of playing in your living room, or playing splitscreen far to much.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Sep 14, 2009)

It is important to note however that not all 360's are the same.

The motherboard has been heavily revised several times since the launch of the console.  The expected reliability of a 360 varries greatly on which motherboard it features.  You can't just lump them all together and judge them.  It's actually believed that the current models have brought Xbox 360 failures down to an industry standard level.  The issue is all the older models with the flawed design that are still in use.


----------



## Lazydabear (Sep 14, 2009)

I am lucky enough I bought the crapy Halo 3 Theme Xbox 360 It doesn't give me the Ring Error.


----------



## VÃ¶lf (Sep 14, 2009)

Icing on the cake. I got a ban from live 'cause I said some stuff about how almost everybody I played was cheating, cussing me out or whatever in my bio. I may have gotten a profile warning or something to take it off, but b/c my hard drive is gone I couldn't change it. I've become a victim of circumstance now. I can't help but wonder what else they can do right now.

Actually they can ban me. ppl are probably reporting me right now; I swear to god if I can't change motto from the website... it's probably the corporation conspiring to get rid of me.


----------



## fireguardiancoty (Oct 2, 2009)

Ilayas said:


> I'll probably get a ps3 as they have lowered the price and I could use a blue ray player I suppose. But if the 360 would just work properly it'd be a much better system then the ps3.  O well I guess we can't have everything..........


Uhh...you do know that the PS3 JUST got a price drop right?


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 2, 2009)

Buy a ps3.  I've had mine since launch and haven't had any problems with it.



fireguardiancoty said:


> Uhh...you do know that the PS3 JUST got a price drop right?


She said "as they", not "if they".


Also, I lol'd at "much better system" when the ps3 beats the x-box's hardware in almost every category.  I can take opinions of it being better, but it definitely isn't "much better".


----------



## Holsety (Oct 2, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Also, I lol'd at "much better system" when the ps3 beats the x-box's hardware in almost every category.  I can take opinions of it being better, but it definitely isn't "much better".


There haven't been many games with a noticeable graphic difference between the two, though.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 2, 2009)

Holsety said:


> There haven't been many games with a noticeable graphic difference between the two, really.


Well, there are more things than graphics, but that still proves my point.  They're a lot closer than the super radical fanboys want you to believe.  Neither is "much better" than the other.


----------



## Holsety (Oct 2, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Well, there are more things than graphics, but that still proves my point.  They're a lot closer than the super radical fanboys want you to believe.  Neither is "much better" than the other.


Ah, yes you're correct then.


----------



## Fay V (Oct 2, 2009)

I am really disapointed in the wii. I thought it would be stuff like metroid corruption and twilight princess. Instead they have a damn sudoku game. If you want to play sudoku buy a 5 dollar book, not a 40 dollar game dumbass

I've never had trouble with my 360

I'm mostly in favor of PC, wide selection and it's cheaper since you can normally just dowload content instead of needing hardware


----------



## Attaman (Oct 2, 2009)

Wii gets the lead for me.  Mainly because the big games I want to play on PS3 / 360 are also available on PC, or are re-releases of older games (I am still waiting for the American PSN Brave Fencer Musashiden release).  Wii has the two shooter RE games (which, though a shift from Survival Horror to Action, I still prefer over RE5), Super Smash Brawl (alright, this one's basically a re-release of Melee with a few new characters and different trophies, but it's still a fun game), the new Metroid game coming out, World of Goo, Epic Mickey (though most of its facts are unknown ATM), etc.  

Oh yeah, and my Wii is about as reliable as all my other Nintendo consoles.  If MS could build things as durable and reliable as Nintendo, this would probably be an entirely different race.

Big problem I can think of for the Wii?  Its good games are too far spread out.  If you don't like replaying games a lot, it can lead to some big dry spells.  Similarly, if you prefer analogue sticks over hand movement, the shooting games can get very annoying.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 3, 2009)

Kitsune Dzelda said:


> And see? This is why i stick to my Gamecube.  The Wiis an ugly piece of machinery, the XBox doesnt work half the time, and the PS3........... the PS3...... I dunno bout the PS3, but I dont want it anyways
> 
> Personally, after the 3rd repair, you shoulda taken your Xbox360 out for some baseball and traffic practice.  And then Switched to the Old XBOX, which doesnt Red Ring on you.



My brother just got one (PS3). I'll have to say, unlike some going off saying (insert here) sucks, while having never played the different system, I've played and had in my home, the Wii, X-Box360 and now the PS3. All at different times of course.

I've played PC games off on and on.

The PS3 we have is really sleek and it's unobtrusive. It doesn't scream "I'M RIGHT HERE" sitting in my room like the Xbox360 did. It's all more quiet than than the 360. The cords take up less space. The controller is comfortable. It does not heat up like the 360 did. I've played one game using the 6 axis thing and it felt so smooth and natural. I loved it. Even though it was L.A.I.R with a average story line and bad voice acting. Playing that game was a real thrill because the controls were so smooth and the game-play was smooth as well. It's not an easy game though.

I'll have to say out of all the new gen Systems, the PS3 has impressed me more. It has so far a good line of different games, and I've used it more than I ever used the Wii, or X-Box360 in less than a month. It's a good buy. I like to admire it's sleek design. It's so pretty...and it works real pretty too.

As for the OP, It really sucks that happened to you. I know many people who have had similar issues. I know of people who had no issues. It's just a matter of luck.


----------



## CryoScales (Oct 9, 2009)

It seems I spoke to soon

I was playing Stranglehold today and I stopped playing after about an hour. 3 hours later I turn my 360 on and I see 3 red lights.

I went all "FUUUUU" on it. Then I went on Craigslist and found a guy who can repair it, infront of me (and detail how he does it) in under an hour for 30 dollars


----------



## Xerox2 (Oct 10, 2009)

My Xbox 360, acquired about two years ago, got a red ring for the first time like a week ago. I went online and looked up the warrenty info, and found that there was a three year warrenty on red rings and e-74's. So I went to the repair section of their website, printed out a free shipping label, boxed the 'box and shipped it off to get repaired for free.

I really don't see what the big fuss is. 

EDIT: Plus, when I get it repaired for free like this it gets an extension on its warranty.


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 10, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> And thats why Xbox 360 always sucked, still sucks, and will always suck ^^.  Never trust Microsoft, go with a Wii instead, so much better!



lol.

Also I laugh at OP, OP can't even get something so simple done right.


----------

